# England Premier League 04-06 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 24, 2009)

04 Apr 11:45 Blackburn v Tottenham  2.50 3.20 2.62  
04 Apr 14:00 Arsenal v Man City  1.57 3.50 6.00   
04 Apr 14:00 Bolton v Middlesbrough  2.00 3.20 3.60  
04 Apr 14:00 Hull v Portsmouth  2.50 3.30 2.60   
04 Apr 14:00 Newcastle v Chelsea  5.00 3.50 1.66   
04 Apr 14:00 West Brom v Stoke  2.20 3.25 3.00   
04 Apr 14:00 West Ham v Sunderland  2.00 3.20 3.60   
05 Apr 14:00 Everton v Wigan  1.72 3.40 4.50   
05 Apr 15:00 Man Utd v Aston Villa  1.40 4.00 8.00  
06 Apr 19:00 Fulham v Liverpool  5.00 3.50 1.66


----------



## danyy (Mar 24, 2009)

Blackburn-Tottenham - both teams score
Everton-home win
West Ham-Sunderland -home
and maybe Arsenal-City draw or away but its really triple sign match - but i think city are really underestimate and they have chance for Uefa cup zone.


----------



## Anggun (Mar 30, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> 04 Apr 11:45 Blackburn v Tottenham  2.50 3.20 2.62
> 04 Apr 14:00 Arsenal v Man City  1.57 3.50 6.00
> 04 Apr 14:00 Bolton v Middlesbrough  2.00 3.20 3.60
> 04 Apr 14:00 Hull v Portsmouth  2.50 3.30 2.60
> ...



Multiple bet Arsenal x Manchester United x Everton
Manchester lost 2 matches in a row and a team with their class will win now. They can't afford to lose again and will be motivated. Arsenal and Everton are clear favorites as the odds suggest. I will hope for no surprises.


----------

